# Stalking Whitetail



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Just wondering how many fellow hunters out there go out during gun season either by yourself or with 1 other hunter and either do small drives for each other, spot and stalk, or quietly walk the woods trying to jump a trophy buck. I enjoy hunting by myself because then I choose exactly where and what I want to do with my hunt. The last 3 years I've hunted by myself and been successful in harvesting a trophy buck each time out because I've sat and waited for the deer to come to me just like in bowhunting. Im just curious how many hunters out there enjoy walking the woods by themselves. Don't get me wrong I also hunt with groups of hunters and this is a great experience and fellowship. Just wanted your guys thoughts on the subject. Thanks and only 9 more months until rifle season starts again!!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I really enjoy stalking. My favorite is to go during a blizzard or on really windy days. I use my bow when i do it though. It's pretty pointless in my area to try that during gun season. We do a lot of driving during gun season. I don't enjoy that as much. I love sitting in the mornings and evenings and trying to rattle one in. There is nothing like rattleing a dandy in close. I've never actually got one stalking though. I've passed up many chances at does though. I was acutally with in 5 yards of a doe one year. That was almost more fun not shooting that one and just being that close to it and not be busted. Now you have me rambling and looking forward to next season. :lol: 
:bartime:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Sit in the morning, push during the day. With the few days I can actually get off for rifle hunting, I have to make the most of every minute I'm in the field. A couple of years ago, my younger brother and I went out for opener. He had a tag, I did not. Rather then apt to push right away ourselves, we decided to sit at a spot in which many deer run through (after being pushed by other hunters) to get onto posted land. It paid off as he bagged a 23 inch wide buck. The number of bucks we saw sitting in that spot was unreal. If you pay attention to the escape routes of the deer and anticipate the deer habits will remain the same, the rewards can be outstanding. Keep in mind that anticipating that other hunters will be pushing is a bit of a risk. This last year my younger brother sat in the same spot on the opener of rifle season, but lacking a rifle tag, he brought his bow. He said there were almost no hunters out and that he did not see a single deer moving.


----------

